# anyone know about the k50?



## SPEEDYGO (Jul 29, 2013)

looking for info if i should buy the k-50 or not.am new to the dsrl but what i like about pentax is the weather proof but how good is the weather proof like how much wet it can get in the rain any info would be nice thank you


----------



## AlexanderB (Jul 29, 2013)

SPEEDYGO said:


> looking for info if i should buy the k-50 or not.am new to the dsrl but what i like about pentax is the weather proof but how good is the weather proof like how much wet it can get in the rain any info would be nice thank you


Pentax future is not clear after Ricoh acquisition, I'd wait some time to see if the company is still here.


----------



## SPEEDYGO (Jul 29, 2013)

ok thank you


----------



## brunerww (Jul 30, 2013)

Speedygo - companies acquire each other all the time.  Pentax will be around for the foreseeable future.

If you need a brand new weatherproof camera below $1000, the $777 K-50 and the $540 K-30 are your only choices.



​
That said, weathersealing and the 100% coverage viewfinder are pretty much the only reasons to buy Pentax - they have not invested in the R&D needed to put any of the latest features in their cameras - e.g., no swivel screens, wi-fi, mic input jacks, touch screens, or lenses with fast/quiet autofocus motors.

Instead of spending $777 on a K-50, you might be better off spending $789 on a manufacturer refurbished Nikon D7000 with the 18-55 kit lens and a one year warranty from Cameta via eBay.


Although introduced 3 years ago, the D7000's sensor still edges the brand new K-50's.

The D7000 also has 100% viewfinder coverage and a weather-resistant magnesium alloy body - you don't want to dunk it, but you shouldn't be afraid to take it out in a little rain:









Hope this is helpful,

Bill
Hybrid Camera Revolution


----------



## SPEEDYGO (Jul 30, 2013)

thank you for your info


----------



## monoloco (Jul 31, 2013)

K-50 is little changed from the k-30, for the price I'd just go with the k-30, it's a solid weatherproof camera with intuitive controls.


----------



## pez (Aug 7, 2013)

brunerww said:


> Speedygo - companies acquire each other all the time. Pentax will be around for the foreseeable future.
> 
> If you need a brand new weatherproof camera below $1000, the $777 K-50 and the $540 K-30 are your only choices.
> 
> ...



The D7000 is more properly compared with the K-5, which can still be found in the market place. The K-50 is a lower-spec camera- albeit only slightly. All three, as well as the K-01 and K-30, have nearly identical Sony sensors and similar IQ performance. The K-50, at half the price, performs closely enough that you likely could not tell the difference in an image, anyway. K-5 has had external mic all along (although mono), and Pentax does indeed offer lenses with "fast/quiet auto focus motors", and the K-5/K-5II (and earlier bodies) are magnesium for what it's worth. The newer, tweaked K-5II has a stereo external mic jack. An advantage for the Pentax system is backward-compatibility with all K-mount lenses ever made.


----------



## BlueCobalt (Aug 31, 2013)

pop photo has a review in the newest mag.  i have the k-5 and i love the thing.  lighter and half the size and pretty comparable to nikons and canons.  i get great shots with it and the weather sealing works great.  long as you dont dive in the pool with it should be good.  i have used it in the rain, its been in the sand at the beach and still works great.


----------



## SPEEDYGO (Sep 3, 2013)

ok thank you for the info


----------

